# Everybody hurts, sometimes, everybody cries.....



## HotToTrot (23 July 2015)

In some ways, it was a bit of a test.  People fell into two camps. In Camp One were the people who knew me, who "got it" and in Camp Two were those who didn't.  And not everyone fell into the camp that I would have expected.  Everyone in Camp One had the same reaction.  "I'm so sorry, Viv, that's awful news.  But you've got half of your maternity leave left to go - get a new one.  As soon as you can."

So, this was it.  During the week that it took to establish that Vito had a tear to the SFT, I cried.  I cried for Vito, for poor, honest, genuine, kind, talented  Vito, who'd brought me so far and to whom I owed so much.  Vito who would be consigned, now, to an eternity of box rest, deprived of the jumping and the competing at which he had so excelled and which he had so loved.  I cried for us, for what we'd had and for what we may not have again, for the horse I'd dared ride during pregnancy with both kids, for our first one-star, our first Intermediate, for the times he'd stood patiently in the school whilst I breastfed a baby or covered myself in poo.  I cried for me, for the dreams I'd had and for the hopes that had ended far too soon.  

And then, in contravention of NHS guidelines in relation to alcohol consumption during breastfeeding, I'd duly opened a bottle of cheap pink fizz and downed most of it with my boobs out.  

The people in Camp One were right, though.  I needed another horse.  So I persuaded numerous sellers to look after the baby whilst I tried their horses, discovered I couldn't actually ride one side of anything for toffee, got chucked off by one that took exception to the pram and eventually found one that didn't really pass the vet, refused to travel in my trailer and who hated dressage.  This, clearly, would be a sensible purchase on my part, so, one very long journey and a partly demolished trailer later, I arrived back at the yard with the new horse.

A fellow livery came out to greet me.  "How exciting!" she said.  I burst into tears.  "It reminds me so much of Vito" I sobbed.  "He's in Vito's trailer, I'm going to put him in Vito's stable, but he's not Vito.  I'm sorry", I continued.  "I'm so lucky to be able to have another and I know how ungrateful it is of me to cry about it, but it's so hard."  "I know" said the livery, sympathetically.  "I know."  Remorse washed over me.  Her previous horse, I remembered, had died last year and here I was, a snivelling wreck over Vito, who was at least still alive.  "Sorry" I mumbled again, mentally adding "completely tactless" to my list of character flaws that already included, amongst other things, "ungrateful", "slightly pathetic" and "irredeemably neglectful as to the alcohol content of my breastmilk". 

"It's a bit like breaking up with a long term boyfriend and then going on a date the next day" I continued.  "You do all the same things, but it's just.... totally alien."  I stopped, and looked at my new horse, who stood, disgusted, on my trailer. "I'll get to know him, though, and one day, he'll feel like my boyfriend...  And anyway, hopefully I'll get Vito back next year and then it'll be like getting back together with an ex that you didn't really want to break up with, but you get to keep the new boyfriend and...."  I tailed off then, a bit unsure as to where exactly this analogy was going. "Yes," said the livery, smiling nervously.  "Yes, of course, just like that."

I want to make head or tail of it, to say that there's some cryptic message or some hidden meaning, that it's all for the greater good, but really, all I can say is that, when in doubt, the first port of call should just be the nearest bottle of cheap pink.


----------



## j1ffy (23 July 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry to read about Vito! What's the prognosis, can you justify a third baby and more maternity leave to get him back to Intermediate in a couple of years...? 

We need to know more about the new one though! Can it jump at least??


----------



## Suziq77 (23 July 2015)

HotToTrot said:



			....eventually found one that didn't really pass the vet, refused to travel in my trailer and who hated dressage.  This, clearly, would be a sensible purchase on my part, so, one very long journey and a partly demolished trailer later, I arrived back at the yard with the new horse.
.....

I want to make head or tail of it, to say that there's some cryptic message or some hidden meaning, that it's all for the greater good, but really, all I can say is that, when in doubt, the first port of call should just be the nearest bottle of cheap pink.
		
Click to expand...

You are [one of] my hero[es]

The very best of luck on this adventure and I can't wait to hear how it goes.

Ps - really sorry about Vito and wish him all the best for mending


----------



## Fun Times (23 July 2015)

Oh no, sorry to hear about Vito. I am in a similar boat with my eventer - he is going downhill rapidly and I know he will need to retire soon but I just feel "disloyal" somehow thinking about going xc on anything else so I get the boyfriend analogy. Keep us posted on New Horse (I don't believe you have even revealed its name and a picture would be nice so we can put a face to the horse with no name).


----------



## PorkChop (23 July 2015)

Oh no, poor you and poor Vito, hope the prognosis is good x

New one isn't supposed to replace Vito, enjoy him, hope he makes you smile


----------



## only_me (23 July 2015)

Oh no! Sorry to hear about Vito  have you turned him out or is he on a rehab plan?

The new one sounds exciting though - just think of it as starting a new job. At first it will be awkward, frustrating but exciting. Experience from previous job will make the transition easier. One settled in will start to become second nature and hopefully the fun will still remain & the relationship cements!


----------



## LeannePip (23 July 2015)

I read your post on E-Venting this morning and did well up sat at my desk :'( I could feel the heartbreak and it feels so familiar - my vet called to tell me my horse still couldn't be turned out after having a tendon scanned whilst i was trying out my new horse, i honestly felt i was cheating and the guilt was ridiculous.  

I wish you all the luck with the new one, and sending lots of getting better vibes to Vito!


----------



## Bernster (23 July 2015)

So sad for you. I'll miss your Vito reports but I wish him a full recovery. And hopefully you'll gel with the new boy soon enough.


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (23 July 2015)

Suziq77 said:



			You are [one of] my hero[es]

The very best of luck on this adventure and I can't wait to hear how it goes.

Ps - really sorry about Vito and wish him all the best for mending
		
Click to expand...

I second this & would also like more details on the new guy


----------



## star (24 July 2015)

So sorry to hear about Vito. Good luck with the new guy!


----------



## Kelpie (24 July 2015)

Oh no!! 

Though I know that "unfaithful feeling" (re another horse, naturally) ..... But nowadays I just figure it's healthy to spread the risk of being heartbroken.... Again..... 

Best of luck with both neddies and looking forward to hearing more. X


----------



## Farma (24 July 2015)

You have a new one??!! That is so exciting, I know it will take some getting to know but so did Vito after Melody and look how well you did with him! 
BTW need pics of the newby  x


----------



## Dollysox (24 July 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about Vito, and I hope he makes a full recovery.  I love your posts and look forward to hearing all about your new chap and your progress with him.  All the very best to you x


----------



## Horsemad12 (24 July 2015)

Sending healing vibes for Vito.  It will seem like ages but he will be back.

In the meantime good luck with the new relationship!


----------



## 3Beasties (24 July 2015)

So sorry to hear about Vito  

Looking forward to hearing about the new one!


----------



## Old Bat (24 July 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about Vito, I also read your E-venting post and was very moved by it. I hope he recovers well in time.


----------



## leflynn (24 July 2015)

It's like a horrible twist in the materna-venting series  

Good luck with the new pony and I have everything crossed for a speedy and sound recovery for Vito x


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 July 2015)

Nooo poor Vito  , fingers crossed for a good recovery!

Please can we have more info on the new one, your E-Venting post didn't have any pictures.... 

x x


----------



## monte1 (24 July 2015)

you are such an inspiration to the rest of us mere mortals  and I  love reading all about your exploits together, I am so very sorry to hear about Vito, sending huge HHO vibes for a good recovery and in the meantime you have new horse to play with and get to know. I look forward to reading all about him/her ??


----------



## chestnut cob (24 July 2015)

Oh what a shame about Vito, really sorry to read this. I always enjoy reading about your adventures together. 
looking forward to hearing about the new one but also sending lots of positive healing thoughts towards Vito.


----------



## [59668] (24 July 2015)

very sorry to hear this.  Horses are just heartbreaking, but I have no doubt that you will make a success of the new one also.


----------



## Vodkagirly (24 July 2015)

Sorry to hear about Vito, hope the prognosis is good.
When are you going to introduce the new one? waiting with baited breath.


----------



## humblepie (24 July 2015)

All the best with Vito and hope it goes well with him.  Look forward to updates on his progress and your new horse as well.


----------



## claracanter (24 July 2015)

Sorry to hear about Vito. My boy started box rest for a tendon injury yesterday. Surprisingly my husband is pushing for me to get another horse to fill in the gap. Like you, I'm am extremely lucky to be in this position. I'm not sure I want to. I will follow you progress with 'new horse' with interest. Does it feel like cheating on a boyfriend?


----------



## MadisonBelle (24 July 2015)

Oh no I am so sorry to hear about Vito. It's good that you've got another as Vito can now have lots of rest to get 100%!!

My friends and I have always said we need a "spare" for this exact scenario.....

Looking forward to hearing all the exploits about Parrot and wishing healing vibes to Vito.


----------



## Pigeon (24 July 2015)

You're a fabulous writer, you should enter this;

http://www.tredstep.com/guest-blogger.html

And if not start a blog anyway, I would totally read it! 

So sorry to hear about Vito, and best of luck with the newbie. Sometimes the ones that seem distant and unimpressed are really the biggest teddy bears - it just takes a little longer to convince them you are worthy of their affection/attention


----------



## oap (24 July 2015)

So sorry to hear about Vito, I will avoid the asprin in the jungle gags ( nearly). I feel for you, and admire your husbands understanding. You, at least, have asked. In last July, when the love of my life ( the four legged version) was condemend to 18 months off and an uncertain future, I came home with another one. This was welcomed generously by him indoors. Unfortunetly that too is now terminally broken, and so I rocked up two weeks ago with a third. We only have three stables so creativity will be needed if I break this one too. I feel dreadful riding the new one, being watched and judged by Caspy and Bouncer. I worry how the boyfriend analogy plays out in my case....  But good luck with the Parrot, look forward to hearing about him. Lorry buying is equally stressful.....


----------



## Red-1 (24 July 2015)

I am sorry to hear about Vito, and glad that the OH "gets" you and has suspended the one horse rule!

Can't wait to see how Parrot goes!


----------



## HotToTrot (24 July 2015)

j1ffy said:



			Oh I'm so sorry to read about Vito! What's the prognosis, can you justify a third baby and more maternity leave to get him back to Intermediate in a couple of years...? 

We need to know more about the new one though! Can it jump at least??
		
Click to expand...

It may yet come to that.  Oh yes, it can certainly jump.  Whether it can jump with me remains to be seen, but here's hoping! 



Suziq77 said:



			You are [one of] my hero[es]

The very best of luck on this adventure and I can't wait to hear how it goes.

Ps - really sorry about Vito and wish him all the best for mending
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear! You def need a different hero!  



Fun Times said:



			Oh no, sorry to hear about Vito. I am in a similar boat with my eventer - he is going downhill rapidly and I know he will need to retire soon but I just feel "disloyal" somehow thinking about going xc on anything else so I get the boyfriend analogy. Keep us posted on New Horse (I don't believe you have even revealed its name and a picture would be nice so we can put a face to the horse with no name).
		
Click to expand...

V sad, isn't it.  Well it has a white blaze, same as Vito, but that's about it.  



LJR said:



			Oh no, poor you and poor Vito, hope the prognosis is good x

New one isn't supposed to replace Vito, enjoy him, hope he makes you smile 

Click to expand...

Thanks! 



only_me said:



			Oh no! Sorry to hear about Vito  have you turned him out or is he on a rehab plan?

The new one sounds exciting though - just think of it as starting a new job. At first it will be awkward, frustrating but exciting. Experience from previous job will make the transition easier. One settled in will start to become second nature and hopefully the fun will still remain & the relationship cements! 

Click to expand...

He's doing his rehab.  Ah, I see!  And then I figure out how to work the new coffee machine and all is well with the world!  



LeannePip said:



			I read your post on E-Venting this morning and did well up sat at my desk :'( I could feel the heartbreak and it feels so familiar - my vet called to tell me my horse still couldn't be turned out after having a tendon scanned whilst i was trying out my new horse, i honestly felt i was cheating and the guilt was ridiculous.  

I wish you all the luck with the new one, and sending lots of getting better vibes to Vito!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no - sorry.  yes, it's a horrible place to be.  How long has it been for you?  



Bernster said:



			So sad for you. I'll miss your Vito reports but I wish him a full recovery. And hopefully you'll gel with the new boy soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! 



LizzieRC1313 said:



			I second this & would also like more details on the new guy
		
Click to expand...

He's orange and pram-proof.  



star said:



			So sorry to hear about Vito. Good luck with the new guy!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! 



Kelpie said:



			Oh no!! 

Though I know that "unfaithful feeling" (re another horse, naturally) ..... But nowadays I just figure it's healthy to spread the risk of being heartbroken.... Again..... 

Best of luck with both neddies and looking forward to hearing more. X
		
Click to expand...

Argh!  How are all of yours? 



Farma said:



			You have a new one??!! That is so exciting, I know it will take some getting to know but so did Vito after Melody and look how well you did with him! 
BTW need pics of the newby  x
		
Click to expand...

Yes, though with Melody, it was soon obvious that Vito was far better for me, so it was a bit easier to deal with.  I'm not sure that any horse can be better for me than Vito though, so this one is tough!    



Dollysox said:



			I am so sorry to hear about Vito, and I hope he makes a full recovery.  I love your posts and look forward to hearing all about your new chap and your progress with him.  All the very best to you x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! 



Horsemad12 said:



			Sending healing vibes for Vito.  It will seem like ages but he will be back.

In the meantime good luck with the new relationship!
		
Click to expand...

I hope so....



3Beasties said:



			So sorry to hear about Vito  

Looking forward to hearing about the new one!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! 



Old Bat said:



			I'm so sorry to hear about Vito, I also read your E-venting post and was very moved by it. I hope he recovers well in time.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, thanks. 



leflynn said:



			It's like a horrible twist in the materna-venting series  

Good luck with the new pony and I have everything crossed for a speedy and sound recovery for Vito x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! 



AlexHyde said:



			Nooo poor Vito  , fingers crossed for a good recovery!

Please can we have more info on the new one, your E-Venting post didn't have any pictures.... 

x x
		
Click to expand...

I should soon have a pic from showjumping today!



monte1 said:



			you are such an inspiration to the rest of us mere mortals  and I  love reading all about your exploits together, I am so very sorry to hear about Vito, sending huge HHO vibes for a good recovery and in the meantime you have new horse to play with and get to know. I look forward to reading all about him/her ??
		
Click to expand...

Yikes!  Not sure about that.  



chestnut cob said:



			Oh what a shame about Vito, really sorry to read this. I always enjoy reading about your adventures together. 
looking forward to hearing about the new one but also sending lots of positive healing thoughts towards Vito.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! 



[59668] said:



			very sorry to hear this.  Horses are just heartbreaking, but I have no doubt that you will make a success of the new one also.
		
Click to expand...

Here's hoping! 



Vodkagirly said:



			Sorry to hear about Vito, hope the prognosis is good.
When are you going to introduce the new one? waiting with baited breath.
		
Click to expand...

Ha!  Soon...



humblepie said:



			All the best with Vito and hope it goes well with him.  Look forward to updates on his progress and your new horse as well.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! 



claracanter said:



			Sorry to hear about Vito. My boy started box rest for a tendon injury yesterday. Surprisingly my husband is pushing for me to get another horse to fill in the gap. Like you, I'm am extremely lucky to be in this position. I'm not sure I want to. I will follow you progress with 'new horse' with interest. Does it feel like cheating on a boyfriend?
		
Click to expand...

Oh - what did he do and how is it looking?  Um, well it's that kind of alien feeling that you get from a rebound fling after a nasty break-up.  The way that the fling kind of reminds you of the ex and then it's worse!  So not exactly cheating, because you've been dumped, but definitely lacking in emotional commitment.  Does that help?!     



MadisonBelle said:



			Oh no I am so sorry to hear about Vito. It's good that you've got another as Vito can now have lots of rest to get 100%!!

My friends and I have always said we need a "spare" for this exact scenario.....

Looking forward to hearing all the exploits about Parrot and wishing healing vibes to Vito.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!  Like the spare idea. 



Pigeon said:



			You're a fabulous writer, you should enter this;

http://www.tredstep.com/guest-blogger.html

And if not start a blog anyway, I would totally read it! 

So sorry to hear about Vito, and best of luck with the newbie. Sometimes the ones that seem distant and unimpressed are really the biggest teddy bears - it just takes a little longer to convince them you are worthy of their affection/attention 

Click to expand...

I have a bit of a blog here - http://e-venting.co.uk/2015/07/materna-venting-10/ (which also explains the name....!)

I think Parrot seems reasonably affectionate, we seem to get on well!  




oap said:



			So sorry to hear about Vito, I will avoid the asprin in the jungle gags ( nearly). I feel for you, and admire your husbands understanding. You, at least, have asked. In last July, when the love of my life ( the four legged version) was condemend to 18 months off and an uncertain future, I came home with another one. This was welcomed generously by him indoors. Unfortunetly that too is now terminally broken, and so I rocked up two weeks ago with a third. We only have three stables so creativity will be needed if I break this one too. I feel dreadful riding the new one, being watched and judged by Caspy and Bouncer. I worry how the boyfriend analogy plays out in my case....  But good luck with the Parrot, look forward to hearing about him. Lorry buying is equally stressful.....
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh, that's dreadful!!  What did the other two do?  Will Casper come back?  



Red-1 said:



			I am sorry to hear about Vito, and glad that the OH "gets" you and has suspended the one horse rule!

Can't wait to see how Parrot goes!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## siennamiller (24 July 2015)

Oh no. I am so sorry, poor you, and poor vito .
Looking forward to haring about new ponio tho. X


----------



## EventingMum (24 July 2015)

So sorry about Vito, horses can be such heartbreakers. I'm sure you'll bond with Parrot soon and then you'll have two boys to love. Don't feel disloyal, just think of it like Vito getting a brother - I'm sure you didn't love your daughter any the less when your son was born. A pic of parrot would be great!


----------



## Kelpie (24 July 2015)

Thanx, all my 8 are doing ok (well, apart from the long term lame one) .... As I say, safety in numbers! Plus I am bat **** crazy. Plus 2 are babies and one is the other halfs so only 4 in actual work  hope to get my young warmblood out eventing just as soon as she agrees that consistently jumping fences without the need to look at them first is a good plan   Xxx


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 July 2015)

Bloody horses. 

No help but I got a new one and there's nothing wrong with the old one yet I still feel like I am cheating when I ride the new one. 

That's further compounded when the old one knocks ten rounds of something out the new one any chance she gets. 

Looking forward to hearing about new one. And old one. Etc.


----------



## GemG (25 July 2015)

So sorry for Vito.

Your blogs are brilliant and the whole breastfeeding baby - horse thing is so close to home for me and really struck a chord.  I wish I could do what you have done.  

I was hoping to be doing some BD on my mat leave and so far haven't even managed to get on, let alone get fit, school and my boy (horse, not child) is 21 now, and not a dressage horse, so does take a bit of poking and pulling and prodding into shape for competing! You may think you are struggling and all that, but you are actually an inspiration.  

I find the young child, young baby and prancing horses a whole big juggling act that I can't seem to get all the balls in the air at once! It's bad enough taking them to feed them, everything takes hours longer to do and I'm always shouting at the young child to get away from hooves/ back legs/ teeth/ slurry pit/ massive cow pats/ anything really.  She will hate horses due to my exasperated shouting. 

I will follow your blog with interest, it certainly makes me smile and you are a great writer.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (25 July 2015)

I like the fact that your writing can make someone laugh and cry at the same time! 
Wishing you luck with your new horse and a speedy recovery for Vito.


----------



## HotToTrot (25 July 2015)

siennamiller said:



			Oh no. I am so sorry, poor you, and poor vito .
Looking forward to haring about new ponio tho. X
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!



EventingMum said:



			So sorry about Vito, horses can be such heartbreakers. I'm sure you'll bond with Parrot soon and then you'll have two boys to love. Don't feel disloyal, just think of it like Vito getting a brother - I'm sure you didn't love your daughter any the less when your son was born. A pic of parrot would be great!
		
Click to expand...

Well, no, but I do love her slightly less when she pokes the baby's eyes or bites his cheeks.  



Kelpie said:



			Thanx, all my 8 are doing ok (well, apart from the long term lame one) .... As I say, safety in numbers! Plus I am bat **** crazy. Plus 2 are babies and one is the other halfs so only 4 in actual work  hope to get my young warmblood out eventing just as soon as she agrees that consistently jumping fences without the need to look at them first is a good plan   Xxx
		
Click to expand...

Ha - you've justified your horse head count down to half!  



FfionWinnie said:



			Bloody horses. 

No help but I got a new one and there's nothing wrong with the old one yet I still feel like I am cheating when I ride the new one. 

That's further compounded when the old one knocks ten rounds of something out the new one any chance she gets. 

Looking forward to hearing about new one. And old one. Etc.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! 



GemG said:



			So sorry for Vito.

Your blogs are brilliant and the whole breastfeeding baby - horse thing is so close to home for me and really struck a chord.  I wish I could do what you have done.  

I was hoping to be doing some BD on my mat leave and so far haven't even managed to get on, let alone get fit, school and my boy (horse, not child) is 21 now, and not a dressage horse, so does take a bit of poking and pulling and prodding into shape for competing! You may think you are struggling and all that, but you are actually an inspiration.  

I find the young child, young baby and prancing horses a whole big juggling act that I can't seem to get all the balls in the air at once! It's bad enough taking them to feed them, everything takes hours longer to do and I'm always shouting at the young child to get away from hooves/ back legs/ teeth/ slurry pit/ massive cow pats/ anything really.  She will hate horses due to my exasperated shouting. 

I will follow your blog with interest, it certainly makes me smile and you are a great writer.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it all takes a lot longer, doesn't it.  And you constantly need to be on the lookout for what kamikaze move they're about to pull next....!



Sukistokes2 said:



			I like the fact that your writing can make someone laugh and cry at the same time! 
Wishing you luck with your new horse and a speedy recovery for Vito.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  Mainly crying over laughing, but ho hum!


----------



## Suziq77 (25 July 2015)

HotToTrot said:



			Oh dear! You def need a different hero!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'd say I'm doing just fine with the ones I have thanks  Second at Borde Hill BE90 today, following up on a BE90 win at Rackham at the end of last month - this year has seen a huge improvement in my scores and I've even completed one BE100.  You know, there's this madwoman who has a City job like mine that writes a blog that convinced me I might just be able to do it myself on a good day (albeit at a lower level!!) and I don't have children to juggle so I flipping well ought to focus better and just pick myself up from the less good days and get back on that horse! I know who educated me about the chasm of doom and the way out 

In fact, I'm so pleased that I won a wine glass today I think I might just have to use it.....


----------



## jcberry (26 July 2015)

i am sorry to hear about vito, and i hope one day you can get back on board.
hopefully your new one can fill the gap. cant wait to hear your adventures!


----------



## HotToTrot (26 July 2015)

Suziq77 said:



			Oh I'd say I'm doing just fine with the ones I have thanks  Second at Borde Hill BE90 today, following up on a BE90 win at Rackham at the end of last month - this year has seen a huge improvement in my scores and I've even completed one BE100.  You know, there's this madwoman who has a City job like mine that writes a blog that convinced me I might just be able to do it myself on a good day (albeit at a lower level!!) and I don't have children to juggle so I flipping well ought to focus better and just pick myself up from the less good days and get back on that horse! I know who educated me about the chasm of doom and the way out 

In fact, I'm so pleased that I won a wine glass today I think I might just have to use it.....
		
Click to expand...

That is amazing, well done!!  I've never won anything in my life, so am fully on board with taking the credit for your win.  Well done me!  What sort of City thing do you do? 



jcberry said:



			i am sorry to hear about vito, and i hope one day you can get back on board.
hopefully your new one can fill the gap. cant wait to hear your adventures!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (26 July 2015)

Really sorry about Vito. Sending him HHO vibes. Really looking forward to seeing the new guy and hearing about your adventures.


----------



## Suziq77 (26 July 2015)

HotToTrot said:



			That is amazing, well done!!  I've never won anything in my life, so am fully on board with taking the credit for your win.  Well done me!  What sort of City thing do you do?
		
Click to expand...

Erm well I used to work for a Big 4 firm and now I work for an asset manager, I mainly do tax structuring / investor tax reporting sort of stuff in between planning weekend events, pre work crack of dawn lessons and how to get the most out of my 25 days a year holiday as well as frantically monitoring the trains and / or weather on an hourly basis.  

My colleagues think I am mental and their main source of amusement tends to be asking me (a) whether Hugh Grant still works for H&H [lost on me as I haven't seen Notting Hill] and  (b) asking me why I don't ride my horse to work when the trains are late again [it's about 50:50 whether the train is late or whether I in fact missed the train I intended to get, and the one after that...]

Roll on retirement / a lottery win!


----------



## HotToTrot (27 July 2015)

kinnygirl1 said:



			Really sorry about Vito. Sending him HHO vibes. Really looking forward to seeing the new guy and hearing about your adventures.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  



Suziq77 said:



			Erm well I used to work for a Big 4 firm and now I work for an asset manager, I mainly do tax structuring / investor tax reporting sort of stuff in between planning weekend events, pre work crack of dawn lessons and how to get the most out of my 25 days a year holiday as well as frantically monitoring the trains and / or weather on an hourly basis.  

My colleagues think I am mental and their main source of amusement tends to be asking me (a) whether Hugh Grant still works for H&H [lost on me as I haven't seen Notting Hill] and  (b) asking me why I don't ride my horse to work when the trains are late again [it's about 50:50 whether the train is late or whether I in fact missed the train I intended to get, and the one after that...]

Roll on retirement / a lottery win!
		
Click to expand...

Bah, eeep, yikes.  TAX.  Terrifying!


----------



## khalswitz (27 July 2015)

Oh no. I'm so, so sorry. I know that horrible feeling of 'will we ever do it again?' Too well.

Just have a good cry. 

You never know, he may come back, and if he does you'll have TWO to be excited about. Then it will be juggling two horses and two kids - imagine the excitement! 

All the vibes for his recovery, and to the new one for settling in.


----------



## HotToTrot (27 July 2015)

khalswitz said:



			Oh no. I'm so, so sorry. I know that horrible feeling of 'will we ever do it again?' Too well.

Just have a good cry. 

You never know, he may come back, and if he does you'll have TWO to be excited about. Then it will be juggling two horses and two kids - imagine the excitement! 

All the vibes for his recovery, and to the new one for settling in.
		
Click to expand...


It's so horrible, isn't it.  They say he'll come back and we're doing all we can for him....


----------



## khalswitz (27 July 2015)

HotToTrot said:



			It's so horrible, isn't it.  They say he'll come back and we're doing all we can for him....
		
Click to expand...

Well then - that's about as good as it can be then. Try and keep your chin up - but don't begrudge yourself a good cry, even if it's just mourning this season in the long run.

Can't wait to see reports from the new orange one


----------

